# Home wanted for Sugar & Cane



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

These are my latest 2 foster cats from Cyprus who are now looking for a new home.

Sugar is a grey tabby girl and Cane is the tuxedo boy, both are under a year old. They are cute, adorable and a bundle of fun who love to play with both toys and each other. They will either practice their Ninja moves on each other, or Cane will find a piece of ribbon or feather and run off with it with Sugar close behind. They are a bonded pair so need to stay together, both also get on fine with other cats and are used to dogs.

Let me know if you need to know anything else and/or are interested.

Thanks


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey - just out of interest, where in Cyprus are they from? My Max is from near Paralimni. My mum lives there and runs a rescue/neutering/re-homing program.


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

Cyprus Pride Rescue is in the Troodos region.


----------

